# Rage



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Would anybody pay this? I think its ludacris.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

$80 for THREE broadheads?? Absolutely not.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy crap! I think $80 a pack is a new record!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like they're titanium, I guess that's why they're so high. Still wouldn't that though


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I wouldn't shoot them if they were free


----------



## seabass (May 7, 2009)

shoot I can buy 2 packs of whitetail specials for that price


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Haaaaaaa, I would barely pay a 10th of that!


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

They are $39.99 everywhere else. Is that a 6 pack?


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what the titanium's cost. Very few people would get them but why not? The shaft of the.broadhead should be good as long as you keep it. Not many broadheads out there worth a hill of beans for under $30 minimum for 3. Not any I would shoot for sure.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Its a pack of three titaniums..... your still goin to have to replace blades. I wouldn't shoot them if they were free either. Its crazy. This is at BPS in destin.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

It honestly frustrates me that they have the nads to advertise that it expands your killzone....


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

When they first come out they were 100


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

How does it not? I haven't seen a broadhead with wounds like the rage with a few kills under my belt. It is the ONLY broadhead I have EVER shot more than one season as well. The first time I ever hunted with Curtis(Garbo) I shot 2 does. When he found the second one he asked me what I was using...showed him the rage 2 & 3 blade heads. He said it didn't look fair....I am waiting to try the slick tricks on a nanny to see how I like them personally. I have sold.quite a few of them from recommending them from friends that.like em...the.customers like.em as well sooooo...jury's still out but closing arguments are over.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i have the three blade rage non-titanium and didn't get a chance to sling one this year. they were $40 for 3. i felt like a fool for buying them at that cost but the store i shop at swears by them so it was one of those screw it i'll buy it kinda moments. there are a lot of folks that swear by these things. I'm going to carry them until that time comes i get to try them out. if they work, awesome. if not, just another hard earned dollar dropped on this addiction. o'well


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

They have to make back the money they pay those wind bags on tv


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I would tie a corn dog on the end of my arrow before I shot a rage. They do have a wide kill zone and they do put a hatchet hole on the entrance side, BUT if your KE isnt right on your bow, you can hang up a pass thru. If you hit shoulder bone, hang it up you will get 6 inches of penetration and like it. I personally dont like anything with a rubber band.......but they work for some. The best advice is to just have a lot of confidence in what you shoot and make sure you know the ins and outs of what you are shooting. We owe it to the animal

Now, back to the OP pic and comment...................heck to the no am I spending 80 bucks on 3 broadheads. I will stick with my grim reapers!

wes


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Hate to break it to the suckers out there. Rage does not expand a killzone. I promise you that broadhead does not make for a bigger vital area. Gives the wrong impression to new hunters if you ask me. Shoot them where you want is what it tells them. Wrong. 2 blade two inch cut is nice, but you don't see Grim Reaper saying they expand a killzone when they have a 3 blade with two inch cut. Personally I've seen more deer lost with Rages. Maybe its because everyone shoots them though...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> I wouldn't shoot them if they were free


if someone gave them to you and you wouldnt shoot them then tell them to hand them on over to me! RAGE is the best broadhead on the market! I wouldnt pay the price for the titaniums but id shoot them in a heartbeat!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> I would tie a corn dog on the end of my arrow before I shot a rage. They do have a wide kill zone and they do put a hatchet hole on the entrance side, BUT if your KE isnt right on your bow, you can hang up a pass thru. If you hit shoulder bone, hang it up you will get 6 inches of penetration and like it. I personally dont like anything with a rubber band.......but they work for some. The best advice is to just have a lot of confidence in what you shoot and make sure you know the ins and outs of what you are shooting. We owe it to the animal
> 
> Now, back to the OP pic and comment...................heck to the no am I spending 80 bucks on 3 broadheads. I will stick with my grim reapers!
> 
> wes


ok from now on you shoot corn dogs and ill shoot Rage and we'll see who has the most bucks on the ground!lol You cant argue with results and the results are in, RAGE is the best head on the market! Ask those Illinois bucks you shot last year that are runnin around lookin like a pin cushions if grim reapers are where its at! Or you can talk to the ones i shot with the RAGE, if you want to ask them, you can find them on my wall!  reapers did do pretty good this year though


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> ok from now on you shoot corn dogs and ill shoot Rage and we'll see who has the most bucks on the ground!lol You cant argue with results and the results are in, RAGE is the best head on the market! Ask those Illinois bucks you shot last year that are runnin around lookin like a pin cushions if grim reapers are where its at! Or you can talk to the ones i shot with the RAGE, if you want to ask them, you can find them on my wall!  reapers did do pretty good this year though


 
:laughingoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

"Pin cushions" hahahahah


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> I would tie a corn dog on the end of my arrow before I shot a rage.


That's how I feel about most mechanicals in general.

Very very few mechanical broadheads would make it into my quiver. Rage isn't one of them. I'll sell them all day long to those that want to use them but they'll never see the end of one of my arrows.

There are several fixed blade heads on the market that have more cutting ability than Rage, or nearly any of the big cutting mechanicals for that matter.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

You couldn't pay me $80 to use them. :thumbdown:


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

yall stick to those one shot throw away heads and ill stick to the grizz tricks!tryed them this year.they fly like a field point as advertised leave a monsterous hole in and out.i shot 3 does with them,1 went maybe 8yds 2nd one went maybe 50 with blood every where and the 3rd went oyds dropped where she stood and wasnt even spine shot!i will shoot them from now on.also saw a130lb hog shot with one, my buddy shot that was slap gut shot and it didnt go 40yds. these are some nasty heads and the good thing is most of them were still sharp enough to kill another animal and the ones that were not were not hard to hone back up.i will shoot them from now on.they are also 10 bucks cheaper than a rage and most other heads.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> ok from now on you shoot corn dogs and ill shoot Rage and we'll see who has the most bucks on the ground!lol You cant argue with results and the results are in, RAGE is the best head on the market! Ask those Illinois bucks you shot last year that are runnin around lookin like a pin cushions if grim reapers are where its at! Or you can talk to the ones i shot with the RAGE, if you want to ask them, you can find them on my wall!  reapers did do pretty good this year though


 

those deer last year where my fault and not the broadheahds fault. I can assure you that it wouldnt have mattered what I was shooting, it is more shot placement than the BH. 
And what the heck is wrong with a corn dog? It would be rear deploying and about the same penetration as a rage on bone


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

BOGIA said:


> yall stick to those one shot throw away heads and ill stick to the grizz tricks!tryed them this year.they fly like a field point as advertised leave a monsterous hole in and out.i shot 3 does with them,1 went maybe 8yds 2nd one went maybe 50 with blood every where and the 3rd went oyds dropped where she stood and wasnt even spine shot!i will shoot them from now on.also saw a130lb hog shot with one, my buddy shot that was slap gut shot and it didnt go 40yds. these are some nasty heads and the good thing is most of them were still sharp enough to kill another animal and the ones that were not were not hard to hone back up.i will shoot them from now on.they are also 10 bucks cheaper than a rage and most other heads.


and I will agree here, the grizz ticks are one bad fixed blade BH. The doe I shot in Illinois, she was quarting to, it hit a forward offside rib, deflected down the chest cavity and broke or cut every rib it came into contact with...........pretty impressive. BUT, she did run a lot farther than the ones shot with the reapers!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I got some a few years ago and had a 15 yard shot on a doe. I held on and shot... Well there was a pine branch with 3 to 5 needles over the kill area touching the deer. the rage blade caught a needle then deployed and put a gash in the deer on the kill area. I saw the huge hole in the deer and my arrow on the ground. The deer started licking the blood. I'm like ok fall over. Ok fall over now...... It just started eating grass outside 40 yards and walked off. I took all 3 off my arrows at the gas station and threw them in the garbage. Crap O' la!! Fixed blade or nothing. So much of the stuff the wind bags peddle on tv is such crap. We really need a show that is not driven by Mossy Oak or whoever. Like scent shield.. Thats a joke! My dad bought all that crap. He was wearing like a $400 outfit. 30 minutes into the hunt I could hear blowing. Crap crap crap!!!


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have any rage broadheads left I'll take them... 2 blade especially. What gas station was it? I'll go dig thru the garbage for them.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

JCW said:


> If you have any rage broadheads left I'll take them... 2 blade especially. What gas station was it? I'll go dig thru the garbage for them.


Shell in East Brewton in 2010


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Most endorsments are just to scrape together enough money to buy gas to the next hunt! Pay attention they dont use what they endorse a lot of times or only when the camera is running!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

3 years ago i shot a 200lb buck at close to 45 yards with a Rage and watched him drop. Not really nothing to brag about cause every buck ive shot with a Rage has dropped within sight.. BUT i shot this particular buck about 3 inches under his back and right at the corner of his hams. It is by far the worst shot ive ever made on a deer. The broadhead is what saved me. That shot with a normal head most likely would have resulted in a wounded but never found animal. With that straight line 2 inch cut it managed to get a artery or multiple arteries and the buck bled out really quickly! If that isnt expanding your kill zone then i dont know what is!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Been shooting the rage 2 blade since 08 and am very satisfied. I shoot them more than once sometimes, with same blades sometime with replacement blades. Bought replacement blades in 09 and had trouble changing them out. Sent rage an email about it, they called and then sent me a 3 pack of new broadheads.

They fly like a field point. They will open up if you hit a leaf, limb etc but that should not be a point on this thread as any arrow deflecting off anything is not going to hit the intended spot you were aiming at.

Would never pay that price for titanium when the steel has worked so well.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I lost 3 deer last year using Rage 2-blade. Watch my son shoot a nice buck in Black Water with one this year. A 25 yard quartering away shot with a 70# bow, hit a rid and defected between the rib and the skin. Got maybe 6" of penatration. The deer ran by me and I could see the arrow hanging out like you just pinned it on his side. Found the arrow about 50 yards form my tree and trailed blood until he quit bleeding. :thumbdown:


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Rage sucks!!!!!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

big buck dan said:


> Rage sucks!!!!!


 Everyone pay any straightforward bashing no mind. If they suck atleast explain your reason or gives us a scenario. Quite frankly if you hit where you suppose to, they do fine. Personally I've just been apart of the lost deer from rages group and seen them open in flight. Also know they don't do well with shoulders, even from high poundage bows. A feild tip kills in the vitals. A rage still DOES NOT expand your killzone better than any other broadhead. My buddy accidently shot one through the hams without a rage on the end of his arrow. He cut the femoral artery and the deer took two steps and died. Much like what happened with you Sculls. Id rather be able to blow through the shoulders.


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

I would rather hunt with a butter knife than a rage . over rated . Check out the VORTEX not many people know about them but a 3 1/2 in cut leaves alot of room for error. I take all the advantages i can get bow hunting cause even the best hunters mess up


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Ive been bowhunting for 15 years.....I got between 75-100 kills under my belt with a bow with prolly 20 losses......Ive used lots of different broadheads. I have killed 12 deer within the past 2 years using Rage 2 Blades with no losses and have witnessed 12 deer fall within 50 yards.....I have had full pass throughs on 11 of 12 of those deer. The only one that wasnt a complete pass through was a big bodied 8pt quartering away at 47 yards and that was the 4th deer I had shot with the same Broadhead and same arrow without being sharpened at all. The one thing I can say about a Rage is when it leaves my bow I know where its going. Now you cant aim from elbow to asshole and kill a deer with any broadhead......shot placement is the vital key.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

bjones20 said:


> I would rather hunt with a butter knife than a rage . over rated . Check out the VORTEX not many people know about them but a 3 1/2 in cut leaves alot of room for error. I take all the advantages i can get bow hunting cause even the best hunters mess up


I know about em :thumbsup:

Best broad head there is.


----------



## HighKuntry (Dec 3, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> I wouldn't shoot them if they were free


 Too funny.....I totally agree. I am not a fan of the Rage.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm curious to what kind of penetration he's getting with those corndogs....


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Travis12Allen said:


> I'm curious to what kind of penetration he's getting with those corndogs....


bout the same as a rage in a shoulder bone.....................advantage of the corn dog is no rubber o ring to deal with :thumbup: but you do have to have a special quiver and the smell of them is a great cover scent!


----------



## philip lee adams (Sep 6, 2011)

Opening day of archery season I shot a Doe strait through both shoulders my arrow past all the way through the deer and stuck in the ground 2-3 inches and I am only pulling 50 pounds ....... I love rage


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> bout the same as a rage in a shoulder bone.....................advantage of the corn dog is no rubber o ring to deal with :thumbup: but you do have to have a special quiver and the smell of them is a great cover scent!


 Wes it is still going to be hard for you to kill a deer with that corn dog(I just ate it sorry) "Rage in the Cage". I am with Ryan on this one as well..


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Matt Mcleod said:


> I know about em :thumbsup:
> 
> Best broad head there is.


 Yea i could see if a vortex is $80 not that i would pay that but they are. But in reality It dont matter if your using a field tip if the shot is right the deer is dead.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

philip lee adams said:


> Opening day of archery season I shot a Doe strait through both shoulders my arrow past all the way through the deer and stuck in the ground 2-3 inches and I am only pulling 50 pounds ....... I love rage


come on now... both shoulder blades? or just in the general shoulder area? if you did that you shoulda taken pics of your deer and bow set-up to rage because even they woulda been stunned.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

K-Bill said:


> come on now... both shoulder blades? or just in the general shoulder area? if you did that you shoulda taken pics of your deer and bow set-up to rage because even they woulda been stunned.


I bet he shot a 50lb doe that just lost her spots


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

we all know there is some fool that will buy them,all the salesman has to tell them is "you get 10 feet faster per second", but it wouldnt be me


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

philip lee adams said:


> Opening day of archery season I shot a Doe strait through both shoulders my arrow past all the way through the deer and stuck in the ground 2-3 inches and I am only pulling 50 pounds ....... I love rage


BS.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

why is it bs?because yall didnt do it or see it happen?so it isnt possible?i agree some things are not likely,but unless we havent seen it does it mean its a lie?strange things do happen.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

say what you want.......just make a good shot and it doesn't matter.....nice size doe in Escambia, 100 gr Rage 2 blade that had already harvested several deer and the blades were resharpened, not replaced. pic is from opening day this year, 35 yd shot, clean pass through, stuck in a stump, deer ran 25 yds and piled up. blood absolutely everywhere


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

TSpecks said:


> Wes it is still going to be hard for you to kill a deer with that corn dog(I just ate it sorry) "Rage in the Cage". I am with Ryan on this one as well..


 
why is a fat boy always eating my corn dogs????????


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't doubt it shot through the thin scapula, but that isnt what matters. What matters is what it does when you hit that ball and socket on both sides. You can shoot an 80 pound bow with a rage and its not going through there. You hit that front ball and socket and its game over for your penetration.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

On every deer? Every time?are you serious?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BOGIA said:


> why is it bs?because yall didnt do it or see it happen?so it isnt possible?i agree some things are not likely,but unless we havent seen it does it mean its a lie?strange things do happen.


Not saying it couldn't happen. But on a full grown deer on 50lbs I don't care what broadhead you use it's very very very unlikely. Especially through the joint.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

i guess ive never had the problems with any of the broadheads ive shot over the years busting through a shoulder with my set up.i dont aim for the shoulder but i have shot slap through shoulder bones not {scapulas}with muzzys,spitfires and magnus and this year shooting grizz tricks.havent hit one in the shoulder with one of those yet but im sure they will.never killed one with a rage,cant afford those.but i will say that i shoot 70lbs at 31inch draw with darn near full lenghth arrows at around 301ft persecond so i will admit i have more kinectic energy than most peoples set ups.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

BOGIA said:


> i guess ive never had the problems with any of the broadheads ive shot over the years busting through a shoulder with my set up.i dont aim for the shoulder but i have shot slap through shoulder bones not {scapulas}with muzzys,spitfires and magnus and this year shooting grizz tricks.havent hit one in the shoulder with one of those yet but im sure they will.never killed one with a rage,cant afford those.but i will say that i shoot 70lbs at 31inch draw with darn near full lenghth arrows at around 301ft persecond so i will admit i have more kinectic energy than most peoples set ups.



This setup will eat shoulders just like mine. Everything changes with you hit that balljoint in there though.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

what head do you shoot travis?


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Slick Tricks, Grizz Tricks, and Grim Reapers. I have put the slick tricks and grizztricks both through ball joints with no problems. Never hit anything but scapula with the Reaper, but they have done fine there, but I don't honestly know if I think they would make it. Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

well i can tell you i have killed my share of game with a bow,sharp blades through any vital with any head are deadly but for the money,the acuracy,durability,the cutting diameter which is more than a rage, grizz tricks will be in my quiver from now on!they are devistating! plus you dont have to worry about rubber bands,coming open in flight or flemsy blades.i know some of you will disagree about cutting diameter but total cut in the end of a grizz is 1/2 inch bigger than a rage any way you slice it with out the worry of mechanical failures.


----------



## philip lee adams (Sep 6, 2011)

It was just in the general shoulder area it wasn't in the shoulder blades


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

Where is this ball and socket yall are refering to. Leg bones, shoulder bone, and scapula is all I know about. The only one I know of is in the rear running gear. :blink:


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tightline said:


> Where is this ball and socket yall are refering to. Leg bones, shoulder bone, and scapula is all I know about. The only one I know of is in the rear running gear. :blink:


X2:blink:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

philip lee adams said:


> It was just in the general shoulder area it wasn't in the shoulder blades


10-4 man that's what I'm talkin' about. Congrats to ya on the bow kill!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

This ball joint right here that's in the front shoulders. That's a Grizztrick that got stuck there in the offside shoulder. Things as hard as a rock. It broke the legs right under it on impact.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

K just everybody has the same sight picture...










So there are ball and scoket joints in the front end and long bones and scapula (Shoulder Blade) I've been butchering my own for about 20 years now and if you "look" with an open mind you learn something about the animals anatomy every time.

So I was a firm beliver in Mechanical Bad, Fixed Good and even taught that in my hunter saftey courses and archery courses. BUT THAT WAS 25-10 years ago. In fact two states that I had taught in Ohio and Colorado mechanical blades were illegal - primarily because they were *unreliable in opening on impact*. But that has changed within recent years (for us old guys) like the last 10 years. Both states now allow mech blades for the reason below.....

But I did my homework first on Fixed Vs Mech





Then narrowed it down to the ones that work though tuff shots like bone and hard quartering shots.

http://www.newarchery.com/gallery/17/media/541/spitfire-thru-plywood.html

So my mind was made up by the physics of the weapon not the hype or sage opinions made before most of the technical improvements over the last 5-10 years.

Seeing is believing - My 8pt taken last month in Ohio 31 yds - Good shot for a fixed blade but the OLD style mech blades I would not have shot it. 60-65d deflecting quartering away. 



















I put the large fills in to show the *GAPING *hole (my buddy that shoots 2 blade rages asked if I shot it with an axe) in the side of this deer. Would a 3 blade fixed have killed this deer - yes but the much larger cutting volume I 'know' it dies faster and easier. 

As for the original question - Hell No I wouldn't pay that $ for 3 broadheads. I get mine on sale from Cabelas and use the rebates and replacement blades to get them under $8 per shot.

Good Hunting Good discussion.
Stressless


----------

